# South Asian/Indian MAC lipstick recommendations?



## Flammable (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi, I am NC 42 in Studio fix and of South Asian/Indian origin. I have light brown skin with yellow undertones and my veins appear green.

I love Instinctive (LE), Rebel, Dubonnet, Hot Tahiti and Polished up as they look good on me. I can pull off 'O' with coral or wine toned lipliners, otherwise it can look too dark/muddy on me.

Midimauve, Fresh Brew, Sea Sheer, Underworld are no good on me.

Given all that, can someone recommend a good everyday pink from MAC? And any good nude lippies for my skintone? I am looking for lipstick recommendations only as glosses are too sticky or too shiny for me.

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## kalikana (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm NC44, and I LOVEEEE the 4N lipstick from the N collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's the swatch from the MAC website: MAC Cosmetics | Swatches | 4N


----------



## alehoney (Feb 2, 2008)

For reference I am a NC40 (NC42 in the summer) I also have yellow undertones and my veins appear green, my lips are not very pigmented and for a Smokey eye I often use High tea or Jubilee-both of them are nude on me. High tea is more pinky but still nude and Jubilee is a nice fleshy nude color. Hope that helps. I will look into my MAC lipstick collection to see if I can help with other recommendations.


----------



## Flammable (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalikana* 

 
_I'm NC44, and I LOVEEEE the 4N lipstick from the N collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's the swatch from the MAC website: MAC Cosmetics | Swatches | 4N_

 
Thanks, I'll have to try it out since it looks kinda more brownish than I might be able to pull off.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 2, 2008)

O, Brick-o-La, Rage, Smoove, Del Rio,Fresh Morrocan.  Reds with brownis undertones and a lot of color punch. Luster is lost on you...


----------



## alehoney (Feb 2, 2008)

For pink maybe Angel, which is a soft cute pink.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Feb 3, 2008)

*Skew is a soft coral frosty pink that is sooo pretty, my skin is sim. to urs and i love it, Lame and Craving are nice warm natural everyday pinks too*


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 3, 2008)

My fave nude is hug me & peachstock (pro) . Im a NC43 for ref.
Pinks, Try to gert hold of Scanty if you can unfortunately a discon. item, otherwise Lovelorn with a light hand for day and Sweetie is really pretty too.

i have swatches of them in my collection thread if it helps =)
http://specktra.net/f217/swatches-my...ion-3-a-88455/


----------



## Kuki (Feb 4, 2008)

hey - im indian too, but i LOVE flattering in the mattene collection, and angel l/s


----------



## YesILikeFlowers (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm half Indian, love Flattering from Mattene, too! You might also try Kinda Sexy for a opaque, matte nude.


----------



## Flammable (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flammable* 

 
_Thanks, I'll have to try it out since it looks kinda more brownish than I might be able to pull off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
4N is great, comes off as a peachy nude on me. This just confirms that the swatches and descriptions on the MAC website are not close to the real color payoff on different skintones.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 22, 2008)

I love Hug Me! And I am also Indian and a NC35


----------



## nics1972 (Feb 23, 2008)

I am Indian too and I love O, Fetish, Fresh Moroccan..
Check out MisaMayah's swatches thread.. its amazing !!! It should help..


----------



## Switz1880 (Feb 23, 2008)

I am Indian and NC42 also and I have been wearing Viva Glam VI with VGV VI gloss a lot recently and just bought Sophisto - they are pretty similar, good, everyday pinks.  I think Sophisto is a bit darker when you layer it 2-3 times.  As far as nudes, I am still trying to find a good one - I do like Cafe Matte from the Mattene collection as it is similar to my lip color, but is lighter than most colors that I wear.  HTH!!!


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Feb 23, 2008)

i've been lookin for the perfect nude l/s- recently bought twig- didnt like, and half and half which is gorgeous wit c-thru lipstick. im an nc30/35 south asian (bangladeshi). alot the the supposed nudes do come up too pink or too beige on south asian skin tones. cliniques silver pink is a gorgeous lipstick!! but not sure if thats a permanent on their collection.


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Feb 23, 2008)

p.s love flattering from mattene too!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 23, 2008)

3N
Syrup
Plumful
Meltdown


----------



## lilhenna (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm an NC42 South Asian, as well. Here is my lipstick collection (may be helpful).

*Browns and Brown Tones:*
Mousse Slimshine
Ultra Elegent Slimshine
Cafe Matte Mattene
Assertive Slimshine
Most Wanted Slimshine
X-S

*Purples:*
Hipster
Solar Plum
Proudeaux Slimshine

*Pinks:*
Imtimidate Slimshine
Flowerplay
Blankety
Scant Slimshine
Hollywood Nights

*Reds:*
Dubonnet
Port Red
Si Fi Delity
Rozz Revival

*Corals:*
Lollipop Loving
Pleasureseeker
Overrich
Pink Cabana

*Other:*
N5
Electro
Media


----------



## anshu7 (Jun 6, 2008)

i didnt know there were so many indians on spectra.net!
cool!
neways indian here too.my frd is nc40 she uses viva glam V check it out


----------



## kelcia (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm indian (wow.. there are lots go us!)
NC42 (live on an island = constant tan) Probably gonna go back up to NC40 when i'm in college.
For pink I use Lustering. It's awesome. =D
Nude I have no idea. I'm thinking of trying Jubilee like in an above post though.


----------



## saab (Jun 12, 2008)

i am indian too !! hello fellow indian


----------



## macattack77 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi ladies- i am also NC42 mixed Indian- I just bought Spirit lipstick-- any thoughts? i thought it was a nice nude/pink but it's lighter than colors I usually wear so i'm afraid it'll look chalky.


----------



## Iffath (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flammable* 

 
_Hi, I am NC 42 in Studio fix and of South Asian/Indian origin. I have light brown skin with yellow undertones and my veins appear green.

I love Instinctive (LE), Rebel, Dubonnet, Hot Tahiti and Polished up as they look good on me. I can pull off 'O' with coral or wine toned lipliners, otherwise it can look too dark/muddy on me.

Midimauve, Fresh Brew, Sea Sheer, Underworld are no good on me.

Given all that, can someone recommend a good everyday pink from MAC? And any good nude lippies for my skintone? I am looking for lipstick recommendations only as glosses are too sticky or too shiny for me.

Thanks a lot!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am NC40, Indian-born, Yippy Skippy! I love the following nudes: 

1. Maybelline Moisture Extreme in Nude Blush- I use this every single day
2. Revlon in Almost Nude
3. MAC Pattiserie *limited
4. MAC Madly Creative *limited
5. Estee Lauder all day in Mocha Pink
6. Loreal in Aishwariya Rai
7. Estee Lauder Sunstone
8. Maybelline in Sweet Ginger
9. Maybelline in Chestnut
10. Revlon Nude Velvet

Hope that helps.


----------



## moonlit (Feb 1, 2010)

I generally wear viva glam V

I also love lavender whip and gladiola over hot frost lip gloss from dame edna collection


----------



## macmistress (Feb 1, 2010)

brilliant! im loving the recs! cant wait to shop


----------



## Ziya (Feb 11, 2010)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/m...ml#post1872707

Lots of great reccs if you have the patience to scroll through the pages lmao


----------



## Zubaida (May 1, 2012)

Hi i m NC42 as well. 
  	My favourite nudes are:
  	Twig ( its priyanka chopra's mostly worn shade as well and i love it too) from mac
  	Mocha from mac
  	Loreal Rick Topaz
  	Pinks:

  	Plumful
  	Brick o la ( browny pink)

  	Dark Lipstick:

  	Rebel is my favourite dark lipstick


----------



## crazycurlyK (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm a MAC NC42 or a MUFE 153 

  	MAC Sinister (LE) (its a sheer browny colour that gives a little colour to my pale lips)
  	MUFE Rouge Artist Intense in 41(Its this gorgeous red that gets me so many compliments)
  	Tarte Natural Matte Lip Tint in Envy (Really pretty dark brown-red-plum)
  	Nars Sheer Lipstick in Mayflower (Lovely warm guava pink)


----------

